

A New Publishing Platform - dbin78
https://medium.com/

======
RollAHardSix
Tabs don't work. Couldn't figure out what to do AFTER I typed in some text. No
instructions, or other information as far as I could see...and I couldn't get
the 'm' in the box to DO anything.

So if you were asking for reviews...I'd say...needs more work?

~~~
RollAHardSix
To add to this, I now see the Done button. And them 'M' is a logo I take it?
Still, you might want to make it stand out more?

